
Friedman After a Week in Silicon Valley: Third Party Rising - jaybol
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/03/opinion/03friedman.html?_r=1&src=tptw
======
pg
Not likely. If he'd talked to people in SV at any time in the past he'd have
found they despised politicians as much as they do now, and that did not turn
out to be a predictor of the rise of a third party.

